#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  28台的龍王傳說注定無緣嗎......

## 月極停車場

原本應該是要在星期六下午四點播放 星期日早上八點跟十一點重播

我星期六必須要補習@@  只能再星期天早上八點爬起來看 好累  :Crying or Very sad:  (有賴床習慣)
(11點的時候我又要補習.........)
但是.......雖然右邊的跑馬燈是寫星期天會重播  但是  接下來12月的節目表

完全沒有看到龍王傳說這個節目@@ (星期天部分)

改成演大明星運動會  

注定看不到了 OTZ     (BT下載不能  電腦空間被我姊弄到只剩500MB 連跑遊戲都是問題)

----------


## 舒泉

耶嘿嘿~
我也是星期六2點要去補習到9點才回家．星期日是早上９點半去．所以注定星期六看不到龍王（除非請假）
人家也只好星期日早上８點死都要爬起來．．．（不能睡到自然醒真痛苦）
後來也才發現～沒撥龍王！！

嗚呼呼～害我期待了那麼久．．．

----------


## 月極停車場

改成星期六早上八點撥放

好樣的  分明不想讓只有星期日有空的人看@@

(放重撥率暴高的節目來蓋掉原本時間)  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Wolfang

比上不足比下有餘~
我可是連收都收不到

----------


## 銀月

我記得星期六早上有撥~
好像是11點~12點
下午是4點~5點
星期日是早上11點~12點吧
如果我記的沒錯的話應該是這些時間

----------


## 狼嚎

> 我記得星期六早上有撥~
> 好像是11點~12點
> 下午是4點~5點
> 星期日是早上11點~12點吧
> 如果我記的沒錯的話應該是這些時間


原來星期六早上8:00-9:00也有播啊...
不過應該不是首播吧?
下午4:00-5:00
星期日11:00-12:00
這樣子看起來好像原本星期日8:00-9:00的移到下週六播了...
以上僅供參考...

----------


## lion

現在播到第幾集了呢?網路版只到22級~不得已只好等八大播23集了

----------


## 狼嚎

> 現在播到第幾集了呢?網路版只到22級~不得已只好等八大播23集了


現在是第18集 明天就19.20了XD

----------


## lion

謝謝狼嚎～阿嗚的提供　  :獻飛吻:

----------


## 神原明野

> 原來星期六早上8:00-9:00也有播啊...
> 不過應該不是首播吧?
> 下午4:00-5:00
> 星期日11:00-12:00
> 這樣子看起來好像原本星期日8:00-9:00的移到下週六播了...
> 以上僅供參考...


現在八大的節目表雖然還是寫星期六早上8點到9點播
但是原時段改播刁蠻公主了
現在時段是星期天早上8點到9點
播出的是前一天播出的首播

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

嗨~明野...沒想到會在這裡看到你(裝熟)
現在28還有在做啊
如果想看的話可以到這個家族的酷連結抓(裡面好像有)
http://tw.club.yahoo.com/clubs/DRAGONDRIVETRUE/

----------


## sanari

看樣子
應該快要完結了說
今天起得比較早
剛好有看到說
可是前好至少有２０多集都ｍｉｓｓ掉了
orz

----------


## 狼嚎

> 看樣子
> 應該快要完結了說
> 今天起得比較早
> 剛好有看到說
> 可是前好至少有２０多集都ｍｉｓｓ掉了
> orz


現在已經演到40集了
真的是越演越烈!!
片尾曲也換成日文歌詞了=ˇ=
聽起來超有感覺的!!!
(還會起雞皮疙瘩)

----------

